# SIMATIC-5 Trainiergerät



## Anonymous (30 Oktober 2003)

Hallo Leute,
verkaufe gegen Höchstangebot ein SIMATIC-5 Trainiergerät, 
voll funktionsfähig, bestehend aus:

1 Netzteil - PS 935
1 CPU-100
2 DIGITAL INPUT
2 DIGITAL OUTPUT
1 RELAY OUTPUT
1 ANALOG INPUT
1 S5-Interface-Box (Schnittstelle)
1 Handbuch S5-100U
1 SIMATIC-Basispaket STEP-5-Handbuch
  inkl. Diskette mit DOS-Software
Verschiedene Kabel, usw.

Angebote könnt Ihr unter "infos@electronews.de"
machen. 
Gruß, Martin

[simatic5.jpg]http://www.electronews.de[/simatic5.jpg]


----------

